# X rays on hip damage sperm ?



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Well there was an article/study in my newspaper just the other day about cellphone radiation damaging sperm if men keep their cellphones in their front pant pocket and I assume radiation from x-rays is worse/more intense than cellphone radiation. Also, the study was done on humans, and I suspect that radiation likely has a greater impact on dogs/animals over humans. 
So, yeah, I think what the breeder said is plausible.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutely true !!!!!

That is why x-ray of ANY kind is NEVER done on possibly pregnant women !!! DNA is extremely susceptible to any kind of radiation and ESPECIALLY DNA of the cells in active division as is the case with sperm, eggs and embryonic tissue !!!!

If I was a breeder - I would definitely never do x-ray on a bitch that is approaching "heat" or a male that will be used a stud following weeks.

Hope it was of some help


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont know about waiting weeks or months. A boys sperm is not like a females eggs. Boys make sperm frequently, while the eggs are always there.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Both egg and sperm germinal cells are "always there" . It is just that active division of germinal cells with females happens during heat period and with males constantly. All germinal cells are effected by radiation but final division products (egg and sperm) are *especially* effected if exposed to any radiation while in division phase and also afterward.

If anybody knows for how long dog's sperm is viable while "stored" in testicles - than that is the answer of how long one should wait. With humans ejaculation would immediately expel most of the "effected" sperm cells and after couple of those "events" sperm should be fine in couple of days. I have no idea of how long dogs sperm can be "stored" and not "renewed" or how to promote ejaculation without copulation taking place.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

In humans and rabbits it takes 63 days for sperm to mature . I couldn't find a number for dogs


----------

